# suggstions for a good solid affordable soldering station



## bolts (May 17, 2008)

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

I'll spend the money if I have to I want something that will last and that I will be happy with.



bolts


----------



## DonShock (May 17, 2008)

I've been pretty satisfied with this $59 Weller station. Variable temp, low cost, a fair variety of tips. The temp control is simple and it doesn't have some of the specialty tips that higher dollar stations offer, but it's more than enough for most jobs. Even the occasional SMD work isn't too hard with the smallest tip.


----------



## Nitroz (May 17, 2008)

I love my Weller butane soldering iron. It comes with a hot air tip that I have used many times to reflow LEDs on and off boards.

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/weller/pricelist.htm

Look for the Weller WSTA6.


----------



## QtrHorse (May 18, 2008)

I like my Weller WCTP station but it is not a variable heat station by a dial. The tips are what changes the temp.. The WES51 is a nice dial variable temp. station. Both are somewhat pricey if bought new ($125-$150) but can be had cheap on Ebay. I bought my WCTP off Ebay for $45 shipped with little use and it works great. The WLC100 is decent from what I hear. If you just want something to use every now and then, the WLC100 would be great.


----------



## MrOtter (Jan 28, 2010)

I wouldn't buy a Weller WSTA6 cordless. I have purchased 2 of them in less than the last 6 months. The first one was great...soldered like a champ. But after less than 2 months, the igniter crapped out. I thought it was just something that happened, mybe that one was bad or I did something or whatever. So I bought another one to replace it. SAME STORY. I used only premium butane, etc...they work great for a short while and then die. It cost me over $100 to learn this is a POS. Save your money


----------

